# Chat Removal



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

On account of the cunts that populate the chat and the fact that finding a stable, manageable and censored option is impossible I've decided to remove it fully from the site.

It will not be returned again


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a shame, didn't really use it myself, but it was a nice feature. Still the cunts that abused the privilege of having the chat feature have no one to blame but themselves. To any of you who did the right thing and played by the rules you know who to blame.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A tad stereotypical, no? Calling everyone in chat cunts (…Which is interesting, as a few Moderators frequent it..) isn’t very professional, in all honesty. Care to establish further on the point? This chat was stable (The site hasn’t suffered any obvious malfunctions since it was up.) and manageable, with the Mods on the forums being the ones there, so they could deal with it accordingly. I am not sure what you mean by censored, in all honesty though. The things there stayed there, though there was a quote thread, what had been said there was within the boundaries of the rules.

And Tu_Shan: You never used it? I am sorry mate, but you are lying through your teeth there. You used to frequent the chat until you became a Mod, nearly everyday in fact. When you took a break from Heresy, I remember people asking where you was, thus how frequent you was in there..

The chat had the same problems as the forums do in all honesty. There was a small selection of people adamant on ruining it, many of which simply wandered in from other chats linked with that one. On the most part, the rules were abided to. The arguments were not frequent and nothing that wouldn’t have been said on the forums, in all honesty.

I'm not arguing, but I think that there should be at least some forth of explanation rather than simply slandering every member who uses it


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

What was the problem with the chat?

I only used it the odd time :scratchhead:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

dark angel said:


> A tad stereotypical, no? Calling everyone in chat cunts (…Which is interesting, as a few Moderators frequent it..) isn’t very professional, in all honesty. Care to establish further on the point? This chat was stable (The site hasn’t suffered any obvious malfunctions since it was up.) and manageable, with the Mods on the forums being the ones there, so they could deal with it accordingly. I am not sure what you mean by censored, in all honesty though. The things there stayed there, though there was a quote thread, what had been said there was within the boundaries of the rules.
> 
> And Tu_Shan: You never used it? I am sorry mate, but you are lying through your teeth there. You used to frequent the chat until you became a Mod, nearly everyday in fact. When you took a break from Heresy, I remember people asking where you was, thus how frequent you was in there..
> 
> ...



There doesn't need to be any explanation. I'm sick of dealing with squabbling fuckwits sulking about someone calling them names. Then the site goes offline and I have people setting up standalone offsite chats which doesn't sit well with me at all. Its gone. End of 

Any other questions?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Could you tell us where the chat is on another site?
Like somwhere we could maybe type into google and we'd get that chat?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> There doesn't need to be any explanation. I'm sick of dealing with squabbling fuckwits sulking about someone calling them names. Then the site goes offline and I have people setting up standalone offsite chats which doesn't sit well with me at all. Its gone. End of
> 
> Any other questions?


It's a shame some people have ruined it 
But if it's causing trouble, that seems the only thing to do.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> There doesn't need to be any explanation. I'm sick of dealing with squabbling fuckwits sulking about someone calling them names. Then the site goes offline and I have people setting up standalone offsite chats which doesn't sit well with me at all. Its gone. End of
> 
> Any other questions?


I can agree about the stupidity of some of the people, and understand the annoyance they create, but this seems like a drastic step for me. Still, you're the admin, and you decide if the link is on there. We'll just use the chat that has been created to replace the old one, and get on with our lives, and you won't be bothered. Win/win.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

So the people who cannot handle a joke, caused the chat to be taken off? In all honesty, it sounds weak mate. If people are harassing you _that _much, surely a “Shut the fuck up” will do the problem? You are an Admin, people will listen to you if you tell them that...If I am thinking of the right person, he is a problem to both the site and the chat anyway. So instead of removing the chat, why not get rid of him? Of course I may be thinking of the wrong person, but I can name the people who would do that on my right hand if I truly wanted to. Whatever though, nothing will really change.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's dead. End of discussion. I'm bummed too, since I wasted a huge amount of time in there. But Jez has the final word.


----------

